
A Docker Container to Capture All Traffic from Host - kiyanwang
http://jerrygamblin.com/2016/05/28/a-docker-container-to-capture-all-traffic-from-host/
======
Jaruzel
Seems to be down with the error 'ERROR 502 - BAD GATEWAY'

